

Simple Relational Database Sync - ryankirkman
http://ryankirkman.com/2013/02/03/simple-relational-database-sync.html

======
Mamady
Um... you just "reinvented" replication.

I worked in a company that did this, because of the slightly different
business requirements they had regarding "publishing" on demand. Needless to
say, it didnt end well.

Reinventing replication is usually a sign of poor application architecture;
change the code, not the concept of replication.

~~~
ryankirkman
Does the same sentiment hold for a heterogenous set of databases? e.g.
Microsoft SQL Server <-> WebSQL

